# [GUIDE] How to Get Free Wifi Tether on Droid Bionic!



## zedomax

So, here's a way you can get FREE wifi tethering/mobile hotspot on your Droid Bionic so you don't have to pay Verizon twice for the same internet you are already paying for. I don't know why Verizon would block this feature especially when you consider that there's a 2GB cap on your mobile internet usage anyways.






Regardless, we can do a simple database hack on the Droid Bionic to enable free wifi tethering using Verizon's own Mobile Hotspot app.

Step 1. You will need a rooted Droid Bionic.

Step 2. You will need to buy SQLite Editor app on the Market, it's $2.99.









Step 3. Select "Settings Storage" with "com.motorola.android.providers.settings", there's TWO of them select the one with the tools icon.










Step 4. Select "settings.db"









Step 5. Select "settings"










Step 6. Hit menu button then "Set_filter".









Step 7. Type "check" and OK.

Step 8. Set value of "entitlement_check" to "0".









Step 9. Reboot your Droid Bionic.

Step 10. Run Mobile Hotspot app.

Step 11. If it doesn't work right away, try changing the Client(DHCP) start address to something else like:

192.168.22.2









Step 12. Enjoy your FREE mobile hotspot!

Credits:
Thanks to user ddv2005 who first posted this on XDA!


----------



## anuraj1

This isn't working for me. I can sometimes connect, but it says "limited connectivity" or it just can't load pages. I was so stoked about getting this working :/

Any ideas on how I can troubleshoot?


----------



## Jumpie

This worked perfectly until I just tried Masqed Crusader which changes the phone's DNS to use Google's. I tried again after using it and now I can't connect. Any suggestions?


----------



## idefiler6

Jumpie said:


> This worked perfectly until I just tried Masqed Crusader which changes the phone's DNS to use Google's. I tried again after using it and now I can't connect. Any suggestions?


I am also running MC, try disabling it- reboot then re enable it. Try hotspot again after that. I have been using the hotspot here and there but got MC today. Have not had an issue.


----------



## sLpFhaWK

I just watched this video, and his video response and its garbage he had to retry like 5 times before it connected. it might work but its buggy and not even worth it to me personally. if someone finds a better way pass it along!


----------



## idefiler6

sLpFhaWK said:


> I just watched this video, and his video response and its garbage he had to retry like 5 times before it connected. it might work but its buggy and not even worth it to me personally. if someone finds a better way pass it along!


....actually it works perfectly fine, took me one try.


----------



## Flazell

I'm not sure why you would go through all that when you could download "Open Garden Wifi Tether" in the Marketplace for free.....works good for me and at one click.


----------



## Flazell

Flazell said:


> I'm not sure why you would go through all that when you could download "Open Garden Wifi Tether" in the Marketplace for free.....works good for me and at one click.


I for got to note to make sure you are rooted, but I'm sure most of you would have gathered that already.....just putting it out there for some of the people just learning


----------



## idefiler6

Flazell said:


> I'm not sure why you would go through all that when you could download "Open Garden Wifi Tether" in the Marketplace for free.....works good for me and at one click.


Interesting that this app is on the market with comments as old as August but it's never come up in a search for wifi tether before. The method in this thread was introduced the week bionic was released because the major apps weren't working.



Flazell said:


> I for got to note to make sure you are rooted, but I'm sure most of you would have gathered that already.....just putting it out there for some of the people just learning


Also mentioned in the tutorial, and please note it's impossible to use SQLite without root access.


----------



## kr8os71

so I updated my bionic to .893 using p3's method (http://www.mydroidwo...-you-flash.html) and everything's fine, but my hotspot hack does not work anymore. Is it due to the new radio and kernel? Is there another way to tether? Open Garden wifi tether is not working for me either.


----------



## idefiler6

kr8os71 said:


> so I updated my bionic to .593 using p3's method (http://www.mydroidwo...-you-flash.html) and everything's fine, but my hotspot hack does not work anymore. Is it due to the new radio and kernel? Is there another way to tether? Open Garden wifi tether is not working for me either.


.893*

I updated as well and haven't had an issue. Just re-tested again.


----------



## kr8os71

idefiler6 said:


> .893*
> 
> I updated as well and haven't had an issue. Just re-tested again.


which one did you test? the sqlite hack or the open garden app?


----------



## idefiler6

Open Garden doesn't work for me, none of the apps do. I have been using SQLite since about 5 days after this phone was released to the public and it's lasted through everything I've changed on the phone.


----------



## kr8os71

not sure what i did then cause it was working for me as well prior to updating to .893, i guess i need to do more research into the cause.


----------



## kr8os71

ok so after a couple of reboots the app fires up and i can tether with the sqlite edit just fine. however, today i was browsing around when i ran into this over at xda: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1260968 I downloaded this wireless tether http://code.google.com/p/android-wifi-tether/downloads/detail?name=wifi_tether_v3_1-pre100.apk&can=2&q= and selected the targa profile. now i'm tethering on 4g lte with no problems.


----------



## Tegtke

This isn't working for me. Verified entitlement check set to zero. Wireless tether app starts with error hostapd failure every time. Sometimes native app starts also sometimes not. Scratching my head. Running 5.7.893 and Ic3 Blurr3d 2.2. Any suggestions??

EDIT: Got it working! Make sure you Enable WiFi-Encription!


----------



## ScottAtlanta82

kr8os71 said:


> ok so after a couple of reboots the app fires up and i can tether with the sqlite edit just fine. however, today i was browsing around when i ran into this over at xda: http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1260968 I downloaded this wireless tether http://code.google.c...00.apk&can=2&q= and selected the targa profile. now i'm tethering on 4g lte with no problems.


This is what worked for me! Yay!!


----------



## kr8os71

I hadn't thought about that little detail, thanks for the tip.



Tegtke said:


> This is what worked for me! Yay!!


----------



## FlameSpaz

kr8os71 said:


> ok so after a couple of reboots the app fires up and i can tether with the sqlite edit just fine. however, today i was browsing around when i ran into this over at xda: http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1260968 I downloaded this wireless tether http://code.google.c...00.apk&can=2&q= and selected the targa profile. now i'm tethering on 4g lte with no problems.


I don't have lte yet but using the targa profile worked for me! yay! Thanks for posting the links


----------



## tekahuna

Looks like the "hostapd" error when encryption is not enabled is found... It attempts to setup hostapd on the wrong interface if encryption is not selected. Should be fixed in the next beta. For now, having to use WPA2 isn't that bad, is it?


----------

